# ugliest video game character



## Pahicken (Mar 2, 2011)

I`m gonna have to say Rez from Gex 2. he was just O.o wire armpit hair, large searchlight eyes. come on.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 2, 2011)

That witch from Banjo-Kazooie....That bitch gave me nightmares as a kid


----------



## redact (Mar 2, 2011)

the fairy thing from OoT


Spoiler: no, really


----------



## 6HyPeR9 (Mar 2, 2011)

MODOK if he counts.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 2, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> the fairy thing from OoT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no, really


Yep....great fairy from OoT and Majoras Mask all the way....

God forbid she still has pyramid nipples in the remake


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't stop snickering at this one....She was kinda


----------



## kaputnik (Mar 5, 2011)

Excluding various zombies from horror games etc, the ugliest game character ever has to be that egg spitting pink creature from SMB2. Think it was called Birdo or something like that.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 5, 2011)

that fat thing from god of war that has a shitload of tits.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 5, 2011)

Me. Just for shits and giggles my companions and I add ourselves into the games we make, normally as background characters with no bearing on the plot. Although we do occasionally have a few throwaway lines. In our huge RPG project I was added into the bar scene near the start but the animation on my head fucks up for some reason and it looks like I've got a chestburster getting a bit lost on the way out and coming through my face. Fucked if I know what's wrong with it


----------



## Ikki (Mar 5, 2011)

AlanJohn's Mii



Spoiler











Okay, I say the great fairy too.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 5, 2011)

My eyes!: 


Spoiler


----------



## kaputnik (Mar 5, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> My eyes!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Haha, totally forgot about Voldo. He really takes the price


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bob


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 5, 2011)

3rd form of Ballos from Cavestory


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 5, 2011)

Smoker is ugly but awesome!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 5, 2011)

Believe it or not, I'm going to have to say Aeris from Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 5, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> the fairy thing from OoT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: no, really


Good one. OoT had a lot of scary character designs even though it was a great game.

Poketrash anyone? Lol.




When I was a kid I used to be afraid there was a monster in the toilet that might bite me in the ass. If there were such a creature, it would be this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



I can hear its cries: "You've shit on my face one too many times and now you're gonna get it!"


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't really decide between

The Spitter from Left 4 Dead 2

And

Broodmothers from Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Raika (Mar 5, 2011)

Jean Armstrong from Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations...

This fellow:


----------



## darksweet (Mar 5, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, I'm going to have to say Aeris from Final Fantasy VII.



wtf??? are you serious men... well what can i say "gay people hates beautiful girls"


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to say this, I hate Orochimaru from Naruto, because he's very ugly.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 6, 2011)

Anything from Resident Evil


----------



## Gamer4life (Mar 6, 2011)

That is all


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> That is all



Pikachu moonlighting as a Sumo wrestler...


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 6, 2011)

Spoiler






			
				Paranoid Mouse Clicker said:
			
		

>






Freya? seriously? she's awesome!

My vote is also for the great faries from oot. i mean seriously anyone who didnt have a face like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when you first saw them has something wrong with them lol

Edited to put the picture in spoilers


----------



## LuteFrute (Mar 7, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Smoker is ugly but awesome!


I agree, though I'm always caught by smokers...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

The entire Mudokon race.



Spoiler: Abe the Mudokon











Really, any creature from Oddworld was horrendous. Though that was part of the charm I suppose.


----------



## myuusmeow (Mar 8, 2011)

Queen Brahne from FFIX.

Spoilers:


Spoiler



seeing this blue fugly lady have a hot normal colored daughter made it super obvious they weren't related


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 8, 2011)

Andross from StarFox series


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't get the Daisy hype.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 8, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Jean Armstrong from Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations...
> 
> This fellow:


Yes!
Worst part is, I'm replaying that case right now


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The entire Mudokon race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But....But Oddworld was like.......my favorite ps1 game.....(tied with Legend of dragoon) 
The characters were part of the charm though.....just something about that game i've never seen in another game......

*goes off to play oddworld of steam*


----------



## Nebz (Mar 8, 2011)

Dat Locust Horde....


----------



## sputnix (Mar 8, 2011)

what was gamefreak thinking when they made this, though really many sprites from red/blue/green were fairly ugly


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 9, 2011)

sputnix said:
			
		

> many sprites from red/blue/green were fairly ugly



Oh, definitely.






Eew... It still gives me the heebie-jeebies. Some elusive, ultimate creature _this_ is.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 9, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> sputnix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one that thinks that kinda looks like a fetus?


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subliminal messaging


----------



## sputnix (Mar 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well mew was the first first pokemon [until we got arceous who apparently created pokemon]


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I think that was their plan. 
Even the modern Mew looks like a fetus without a whole lot of thought.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

sputnix said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, I still maintain my theory that Mew was the original, since in-game they haven't proven otherwise, but I digress.


----------



## Daizu (Mar 9, 2011)

The last Sister of Fate from God of War II. Honestly, the first two are like



Spoiler











Then you see the last one and you're like



Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like fetus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but this mew isn't.


----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't believe no one mentioned these guys here.



Spoiler






















Also, the SM64 Bowser looked diseased:


Spoiler










These team plasma grunts look like feces.


Spoiler










EDIT: I just forgot reptile.




And Baraka:


Spoiler


----------



## toguro_max (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmm, by "ugly" I believe we're talking about ugly "ideal image", not ugly sprites / models, right? I mean, I should not thing a character is ugly just because it's gfx is outdated...
Assuming I'm correct, I can discard Princess Toadstool:


Spoiler: Warning... Bad pixel inside










Bridget form Guilty Gear is ongly on its onw way...

But I remember that the Cerberus (the dobermanns) from Resident Evil series (specially the very first one, from PSX) to be quite disturbing.


Spoiler: Shoot at the head!










and


Spoiler: Shoot, shoot, sHoOt!!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Spoiler











Bongo Bongo from Ocarina of Time, he looks like a cock.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 10, 2011)

this made me shit my pants when i saw this thing funny but fucking ugly as shit.

btw it's the great mighty poo from conker's bad fur day.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 10, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> funny but fucking ugly as shit.



"Great Mighty Poo"? It is ugly as shit because it IS shit!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 10, 2011)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> Hmm, by "ugly" I believe we're talking about ugly "ideal image", not ugly sprites / models, right? I mean, I should not thing a character is ugly just because it's gfx is outdated...
> Assuming I'm correct, I can discard Princess Toadstool:
> 
> 
> ...


Cerberus is disgusting. It's creeping me out. I played Resident Evil from PSX, but I haven't finished it yet.


Spoiler: This is disgusting! YUCK! DX



 
*Cerberus*


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 18, 2011)

xehanort the old man from kingdom hearts


----------



## relminator (Mar 18, 2011)

Mara from SMT P3/P4


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it supposed to look like a penis?


----------



## tehnoobshow (Mar 18, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Is it supposed to look like a penis?


Dude you just made me laugh hysterically.


----------



## relminator (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, remembered seeing mara the first time in Persona 4 and thought WTF?!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> xehanort the old man from kingdom hearts


I hate that old man so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I wanted to do to him is to crush his face when I see him in my PSP.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2011)

Spoiler









and pretty much everyone else in Abe's Oddysey


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

Why did nobody else post Daisy yet?


----------

